# Shipping companies UK to SA



## Wantstogohome (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi all

I'm new on this website and loving reading everyones stories and opinions. After 10 years in the UK my family and have decided to move back to SA later in the year.

I've had a few quotes for shipping our house hold goods (we are taking most of our stuff + cars) but soooo scared of something happening to it or stuff getting damaged. I always thought I'm not very materialistic but just the thought that EVERYTHING we own will go on that ship is daunting!

So far we leading towards Anglo Pacific. There are a few local companies who came in a bit cheaper but the sub-contract to Anglo anyway so we thought we'll just pay the little bit more and they do it all themselves? 

Anyone of you had recent experience from them? Or any other companies you can recommend? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi 

Sorry I can't help with the shipping. But just make sure you know about bringing your cars over. I think some things have changed over the last few years.Have a look at this website.

Car Shipping to South Africa | John Mason International


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Wantstogohome said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm new on this website and loving reading everyones stories and opinions. After 10 years in the UK my family and have decided to move back to SA later in the year.
> 
> ...


I am sure that the large removal companies are all on par, we moved from SA to the UK using Stuttafords, excellent service.

When we returned, we used a company near our home to pack and ship the stuff from the UK to SA, here the rest was done by Elliots.

Bringing a car back may be somewhat of a pain.
We brought a car back to SA that we moved from SA to the UK, even that was not painless.
If you want to bring a car into the country that has been bought in the UK, there are some criteria you have to fulfill.
We did not emigrate officially, so that meant that is we were to bring back a UK bought car, that we would have had to pay import duty and VAT on said motorcar.
Search the threads for postings about bringing a car into SA.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

South African Residents, please note that unless you comply with all three elements, i.e. 
01. you originally emigrated from South Africa; 
02. you obtained permanent residents' status abroad; and 
03. you again return to South Africa permanently, 
you do not qualify for the rebate of duty.


*** Note: 
a) Should the vehicle have been owned and used for a period of less than twelve months prior to departure, the amount of duty rebated will be reduced pro-rata, according to the number of days less than 12 months.

b) If the vehicle is second-hand, an application for an import permit must be made, prior to shipment of the vehicle to South Africa, to:


The Director: Import and Export Control 
Att Rene van Vuuren

Private Bag X192 
PRETORIA 
0001 
Tel.: +27(0)12 394 3610 
Fax : +27(0)12 394 0157 
More info: ...:: International Trade Administration Commission Of South Africa ::... 
[email protected] 
c) All vehicles being impor


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

The article I included in my post said you could only bring 1 car per family. It looks like the OP wants to bring 2 cars. I don't know if that's 100% true as I haven't done the process (just heard what a pain it is.)


----------

